# Help With Leather creases on my BMW seats



## raven8472 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi folks I treated myself to a lovely BMW 330d Sport with Black leather seats - Think its nappa leather. 

Anyway the seats have some noticable creases on where u sit and the start on creases on the outside bolsters- both seats. I have treated the seats with the Glipstone liquid leather stuff thinking that would help but no change to the Creases. The car is a 2003 so not very old and the creases are not worn cracked or torn . 

Now are there any products i can use -specialist or off the shelf - techniques etc. The seats have a heated option - could using the heated seat option make the problem worse as its to be honest the only think about the car thet i dont like.


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

You can't do anything with creases mate, that's just the way that leather wears. Just keep them conditioned like you have done to prevent the leather cracking.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah nothing is going to restore the creases...all you can do is clean the dirt out of them to try and stop it getting worse


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Steam cleaning- *a steamer has a multitude of functional usages for leather interiors; doors, leather and vinyl upholstery and trim, all clean exceptionally well with steam, it will loosen up the deep ground in soil that normal cleaning cannot reach and emulsify most types of dirt and grime that gets into what are inaccessible places for other methods of cleaning i.e. cup holders, seams, creases and grooves, between cushion and bolsters, liquid spills, etc. Use a d-limonene based (citrus) solvent P21S Total Auto Wash, in a ratio of 10:1 or stronger with distilled water as a pre-cleaning solution, as an alternative for natural leather use Prepping Agent followed by steam cleaning.

The steamer will also ease out wrinkles and the heat generated will open the pores of leather or the urethane covering prior to the application of a conditioner (natural leather) or moisture (covered chrome tanned leather); the conditioners in the Rejuvenator Oil force proteins back into the natural leather, which helps release soils (dirt and / or grease) then apply Prestine Clean to release any deep down soils, which will condition the leather and re-soften it - http://www.leatherique.com

*Alternative product-* Mr Clean Magic Eraser Cleaning Pads (contains an abrasive; use with caution by testing it on an inconspicuous area first)


----------



## raven8472 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys and thank you TOGWT for the advice never though of steam but its add something. worst case i get professional to look at them but rather do it myself cheaply.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

No amount of cleaning or 'conditioning' products will help with this problem. Leather will crease depending on the construction of the seat and the inside fillings. Once there there is little that can be done to get rid of them.

The trick is to keep dirt out of the creases as it is the dirt that will eventually damage the finish and cause cracking.

Use water based cleaners and protectors to do this maybe using a soft toothbrush to gently work the product into the creases and loosen the dirt. Oil and/or waxed based products will not help this.

If the pigment has already cracked in the creases it may be showing as a whiteish/grey colour which will accentuate the look of the crease. This then requires some pigment restoration to remedy the damage and colour out the discolouration.

Hope this helps

Judy


----------



## raven8472 (Apr 17, 2007)

I borrowed a handheld steam cleaner and the pair of the liquid leather bottles and didnt help at all- guess its gonna have to live with it, the leather is soft and not cracked so guess i should be grateful, im just a perfectionist , always have been esp with my motors. 

Maybe lose some weight, easy how i get out of car and make sure i treat the leather regular, lol


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

^ :lol:
Too true, cars owned by skinny folk always have better condition seats whereas
the vast majority of used Mercs were owned by fat pie-eating execs and the leather's always fu...


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

Cheers 190Evoluzione,
I had better not consume to many more pies in case I damage the seats the seats on my MB, glad to know this is what MB owners are thought of.

Just jesting, though I have noticed creases on my seat and was going to ask same question, car is only 2000 miles, should this be normal in the settling of the leather.
Car has adjustable air bags for bottom of seat and back, can using this on different settings effect or cause leather to crack.
Also will the heaters on the seats affect the leather ??


----------

